# Ben Affleck Batman First Look!



## StevenC (May 13, 2014)

I like the look of this. If it's anything like Man of Steel, which it will be, in all likelihood, I'll not enjoy the movie, but the suit looks cool. Very Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 13, 2014)

I can't enjoy movies with men in funky pajamas anymore. 
Two men going so serious in pajamas is even more funny though. 

Bale's Batman worked because it was really grounded in reality, it was concrete, solid.
But when close to Batman you put a guy flying and firing lazorbeams from his eyes, the reality and immersion explodes. 

Aaaand it's really becoming saturated, toooo tooooo tooooooo much.
Seems like movies can only be done with explosions, CGIs and over the top stuff.


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Bale's Batman worked because it was really grounded in reality, it was concrete, solid.





The Nolan trilogy had moments of hope but were overall, pick-and-choose from reality garbage.

I'm loving DC/WB at the moment for not only going with a Dark Knight Returns style cowl/suit, and especially for doing a Batmobile that's still recognizable as the Batmobile while ditching some of the comic book aspects like the giant fvcking jet engine/intake (I assume if the thruster is gone then the front intake is as well)


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 13, 2014)

MFB said:


> The Nolan trilogy had moments of hope but were overall, pick-and-choose from reality garbage.



Oh! C'mon dude!
Could have been much much worse!


----------



## Chewy5150 (May 13, 2014)

Totally Frank Miller with a little Jim Lee Batman. Now he just needs a good bat voice and brooding attitude and its perfect! PUMPED.


----------



## Basti (May 13, 2014)

I wonder who's going to play the Wolverine in the new X-Men remake? At this rate they'll start getting multiple fresh actors to play a superhero, one for each scene of the same movie. 

Cynicism aside, i'm curious to see what's going to happen with this.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 13, 2014)

Definitely very The Dark Knight Returns & there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. 

I think it looks badass

I'm a HUGE Batman fan, havent been since I was very young & approve of this.
I didnt like Man of Steel, but Batman will also get my money


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2014)

After seeing this more and more since this morning, I'm coming to really enjoy it in contrast to all the other suits.

My hype for this movie definitely went up. I just hope that the Kryptonite suit doesn't look super shitty compared to this.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 13, 2014)

You mean you dont want him in a big bulky Metal suit?!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 13, 2014)

i like this, and i like zach snyder because aesthetically he tails it.... however all performances in his films blow... and his pacing is atrocious (300 aside.. and that only worked because he followed the novel verbatim). 

i will be visually entertained, by eventually i will become bored... god i hope i dont hate ben affleck as batman


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> You mean you dont want him in a big bulky Metal suit?!



So long as it's a cool looking big metal suit, sure. Just don't give me something that would look like the one Tony Stark built in a cave with a pile of scraps.


----------



## Danukenator (May 13, 2014)

Anyone watch the DC animated films? They're a blast and they have changed my mindset about superhero movies. Sure, "Batman" a man who dresses like a bat to solve crimes sounds stupid. But one you get into the right mindset, I've never had an issue watching the films. 

I can't wait to see this. IMO, it can't suck more then Iron Man 3.


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2014)

I have been a fan of Batman for a long time but, Ben Affleck as Batman is not cool. He's had his moments, but he's no Batman. I expect it to be as bad as George Clooney's Batman.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 13, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Anyone watch the DC animated films? They're a blast and they have changed my mindset about superhero movies. Sure, "Batman" a man who dresses like a bat to solve crimes sounds stupid. But one you get into the right mindset, I've never had an issue watching the films.
> 
> I can't wait to see this. IMO, it can't suck more then Iron Man 3.



The 1 thing that was worse than Iron Man 3, is The Amazing Spider-man 2...

But the recent DC animated movies are great, especially the Batman ones. 
* Batman - Gotham Knight 
* Superman/Batman - Public Enemies
* Superman/Batman - Apocalypse
* Batman - Under The Red Hood
* Batman - Year One
* The Dark Knight Returns Part 1 & 2

I just watched Son of Batman last week & it was great too. Assault on Arkham comes out in August & I'm sure it'll rule 




Phantom said:


> I have been a fan of Batman for a long time but, Ben Affleck as Batman is not cool. He's had his moments, but he's no Batman. I expect it to be as bad as George Clooney's Batman.



Ben Affleck is a very talented actor. 
If you know your Batman, you'll know that there was a huge backlash when Michael Keaton was cast or even more so when Heath Ledger was cast as the Joker. Both of those choices turned out amazing. Just give it some time, I'm sure at the very least he'll do Bruce Wayne really well.


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2014)

> Ben Affleck is a very talented actor.
> If you know your Batman, you'll know that there was a huge backlash when Michael Keaton was cast or even more so when Heath Ledger was cast as the Joker. Both of those choices turned out amazing. Just give it some time, I'm sure at the very least he'll do Bruce Wayne really well.



I agree that he is, and I'd love to be wrong but I just don't buy it from him. Either way, I'll go watch it at the theater because I'm a Batman fan and I've seen every Batman movie since... lets just say I've seen most... when they released lol.


----------



## Danukenator (May 13, 2014)

I think the key is to give the "Affleck Batman" a chance. If people go in expecting another Christian Bale, then of course they'll be disappointed. There a plenty of killer Jokers even if they aren't exactly like Ledger or Hamilton. However, Affleck may have a unique twist to put on the character which could be really cool!


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2014)

Bale Batman was cool but not the one I'd weigh him against. I personally don't think there has been a better Batman since Keaton's. I've always loved Nicholson's work, but Ledgers Joker was amazing


----------



## Hollowway (May 14, 2014)

I'm trying to keep an open mind about Affleck, but I think here's just too much baggage with him. I suspect that a kid might like it, because he doesn't see all of Afflecks old movies when he sees him in the bat suit. But I think I will. And I had the same problem with Michael Keaton. I just kept picturing Mr. Mom and all of his other movies.
Bale was my favorite because many of his other movies worked well as baggage for this role.

And yeah, Ledger may had gotten some backlash when he was announced for the Joker, but NO ONE could have predicted how much he owned that character. That was unbelievable and one of the most creative turns I've ever seen. I'm still blown away by what he did with that.

And on Superman - I think the difficulty here is that Superman was the original superhero. I don't think they envisioned all of these other superheroes coming later, so they gave him everything. It's just not believable that someone with lasers coming out of their eyes, super strength, invincibility, the ability to fly, move so fast you can barely see it, etc. could be challenged in a fight. Batman is believable because he's got no superpowers. Same with Ironman. The Hulk can get really big and strong, but that's it. Captain America is limited, too. Superman, IMO, would be a better character in the movie if they scaled back his powers more. Make him stronger than a regular man, but not ridiculously so. Don't allow him to move so fast. Make him blind for a while after his laser eyes.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I'm trying to keep an open mind about Affleck, but I think here's just too much baggage with him. I suspect that a kid might like it, because he doesn't see all of Afflecks old movies when he sees him in the bat suit. But I think I will. And I had the same problem with Michael Keaton. I just kept picturing Mr. Mom and all of his other movies.
> Bale was my favorite because many of his other movies worked well as baggage for this role.
> 
> And yeah, Ledger may had gotten some backlash when he was announced for the Joker, but NO ONE could have predicted how much he owned that character. That was unbelievable and one of the most creative turns I've ever seen. I'm still blown away by what he did with that.
> ...








It is like United States Vs Andorra
Andorra is a cool place and Persefone are a great band, but United States is an overkill.


----------



## Danukenator (May 14, 2014)

Noo! I love OP Superman! Check out Superman vs the Elite. It's a fun animated flick with an OP(ish) Superman that still manages to be interesting.


----------



## Pweaks (May 14, 2014)

I am going to have a hard time trying to take Ben Affleck seriously as a Batman. As an actor, he is average and has no charisma, especially when compared to Bale. I will keep an open mind though.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 14, 2014)

Ben Affleck is a good actor if you give him a chance.
He's an even better writer & director.


----------



## StevenC (May 14, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Ben Affleck is a good actor if you give him a chance.
> He's an even better writer & director.



Argo is amazing and everyone should watch it!


----------



## Hollowway (May 14, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Ben Affleck is a good actor if you give him a chance.
> He's an even better writer & director.



Yeah, no doubt he's a good actor. But for me that's not really the issue. In a movie there's not much time to develop a new character to the point you can forget the particular actor in other roles. Like, in Breaking Bad, it took a couple of episodes to not see Walt as "the dad from Malcom in the Middle." But I'm not sure about "de Afflecking" Batman fast enough to buy him as Batman in a 2 hour movie. Robin Williams is a great actor, too, but I couldn't see him as being Batman either, because of all of his previous roles.
That being said, whenever Tom Cruise has a new movie coming out, I'm like, "I hate that guy. There's no way he'll be any good in that." And then when the movie comes out, and he convinces me that the character is him, and not the other way around, then I remember how brilliant an actor he really is. So who knows, maybe I'll be on here in the future sayig how awesome Affleck is as Batman. I hope so.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, no doubt he's a good actor. But for me that's not really the issue. In a movie there's not much time to develop a new character to the point you can forget the particular actor in other roles. Like, in Breaking Bad, it took a couple of episodes to not see Walt as "the dad from Malcom in the Middle." But I'm not sure about "de Afflecking" Batman fast enough to buy him as Batman in a 2 hour movie. Robin Williams is a great actor, too, but I couldn't see him as being Batman either, because of all of his previous roles.
> That being said, whenever Tom Cruise has a new movie coming out, I'm like, "I hate that guy. There's no way he'll be any good in that." And then when the movie comes out, and he convinces me that the character is him, and not the other way around, then I remember how brilliant an actor he really is. So who knows, maybe I'll be on here in the future sayig how awesome Affleck is as Batman. I hope so.



Good points, cant argue with that


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 14, 2014)

Let's not get carried away with how great an actor Mr. Gigli is...I'll have an open mind, but this could be ugly


----------



## mcd (May 14, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Bale Batman was cool but not the one I'd weigh him against.


----------



## Hollowway (May 14, 2014)

Let's do this: I've always felt that the choices for Batman (with the exception of Bale) were off of the LEAST desirable list. Just totally off the reservation. But I've never thought about who I WOULD like to see in the role. You guys have anyone you're jonesing to don the bat suit? Someone who you feel like you'd say, "That guy is perfect!" Kind of like how I feel about Robert Downey Jr as Tony Stark. I just could not imagine it any other way.

Edit: Lol, I just typed in Google, "who would make" and the first choice that popped up on autocomplete was "who would make a better Batman than Ben Affleck."  There are loads of lists of actors people would like to see in that role. Nevertheless, anyone passionate about a particular person?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 14, 2014)

I'm just glad the suit doesn't have nipples.


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> "That guy is perfect!" Kind of like how I feel about Robert Downey Jr as Tony Stark. I just could not imagine it any other way.


I completely agree.

As far as Batman... I would say Gerard Butler.


----------



## mcd (May 14, 2014)

@hollowway I'd really like to see Eric Bana. Let the man redeem himself guys


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2014)

Bana is a really good actor


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2014)

Butler and Bana were listed in a few of those threads I found on google.

And I lolled hard about the nipples on the suit. So true!


----------



## Pweaks (May 15, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Ben Affleck is a good actor if you give him a chance.
> He's an even better writer & director.


I've seen most of his movies and in my opinion his average. I do however agree that he is an excellent writer and director. Good Will Hunting is one of my favorite films.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 15, 2014)

I think only Edward Norton could give Batman the sam-ish depth Bale gave him, even better, but you must get a stand in for each scene with a suit.


----------



## mcd (May 15, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I think only Edward Norton could give Batman the sam-ish depth Bale gave him, even better, but you must get a stand in for each scene with a suit.



I think Norton would be ok-ish. I don't think he has that billionaire playboy vibe enough. I really think they've gone to away from Bruce as a character. To me having that cocky SOB was such a good contrast. They hinted at it with Bales batman, but countered it with scenes with Rachel. 


I really am open to any batman movie that comes out though. So long as no one lets Jim Carrey play a villain again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 15, 2014)

Did Bale drastically improve after his first Batman flick or something? I admit that's the only one from the trilogy that I've seen, but his portrayals of Batman and Bruce bugged me enough that I said "pass" when the first sequel came out. I didn't like him as Batman at all. I recall not being alone in that regard when the trilogy was still just one movie, but it kinda seems like everyone was so enamored with Ledger's Joker in the second film that they just kinda forgot that Bale is actually a pretty shitty Batman. Unless of course, like I started this post asking, he improved dramatically between the first and second films, somehow.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 15, 2014)

On the topic of who _should_ play him: I say bring in an unknown, and that's what I'll say for pretty much any superhero movie. Those movies are supposed to be about the characters, not the actors playing them. Except in rare cases where there's a well-known actor who's _perfect_ for the role (see: Downey Jr as Iron Man or Patrick Stewart as Professor X), I'd much rather not be distracted by the actors playing the characters so I can just focus on the characters themselves.


----------



## mcsalty (May 15, 2014)

5 Reasons Ben Affleck Will Make a Great Batman | Cracked.com

I recommend reading that article to everyone in this thread; to be 100% honest I couldn't give much less of a fuq about the whole movie/casting/internet rage, but on the debate side of things the article up there has some decent points to counter a lot of the complaints. They could have made the title something more like "5 Reasons Ben Affleck Won't Be a Terrible Batman" or something more neutral though, the one they used is kind of an overstatement


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 15, 2014)

^I hope his chin is one of those...


----------



## StevenC (May 15, 2014)

If I could cast Batman, I'd pick Gabriel Macht. He'd make an excellent Bruce Wayne, and has the brooding stare every great Batman needs.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2014)

StevenC said:


> If I could cast Batman, I'd pick Gabriel Macht. He'd make an excellent Bruce Wayne, and has the brooding stare every great Batman needs.



Him? He's kind of a small dude and I don't think Hollywood's going to risk him in another comic leading role given how well he did in "The Spirit." That movie fvcking BLEW.


----------



## ah_graylensman (May 15, 2014)

MFB said:


> Him? He's kind of a small dude and I don't think Hollywood's going to risk him in another comic leading role given how well he did in "The Spirit." That movie fvcking BLEW.



That had a lot more to do with Frank Miller than Gabriel Macht, but Hollywood has an unpleasant habit of holding actors accountable for the f*ckups of writers, directors, and producers...


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2014)

ah_graylensman said:


> Hollywood has an unpleasant habit of holding actors accountable for the f*ckups of writers, directors, and producers...



Precisely why you don't see Taylor Kitsch (John Carter/Gambit in Wolverine:Origins) or Armie Hammer (Lone Ranger/Social Network) not leading in many films. In Kitsch's case, Wolverine fvcking blew and even though he wasn't the main reason, him being in it certainly doesn't lend much credibility to him; and if I recall correctly, John Carter bombed in theaters and he was the lead in that so there's another black mark. In Hammer's case, Social Network was a good role for him and he played it well but Lone Ranger also didn't do well in theaters so I can only imagine how DVD sales went.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 15, 2014)

Alright DC/Warner Bros.

Just slow down before you go & do something crazy!

The Joker to appear in Batman vs. Superman? - Flickering Myth


Also: Apart from Lone Survivor, Taylor Kitsch is the worst actor in Hollywood. 
John Carter & Battleship lost SO much money & his Gambit in Wolverine is unwatchable.


----------



## asher (May 19, 2014)

Bill Murray apparently just posted this:


----------



## mcd (May 19, 2014)

^ a million times yes


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 20, 2014)

Now you're talking!!






Kevin Smith confirms Dark Knight Returns Batsuit for Batman vs. Superman - Flickering Myth


----------



## groverj3 (May 21, 2014)

It looks like Batman.

What is there possibly to bitch about?

Oh... wait... this is the internet


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 21, 2014)

ya know, i'm actually pretty okay with Affleck playing Batman because his Bruce Wayne is going to be super on point.

i'm more concerned(read: completely annoyed) at the casting for Lex Luthor.


----------



## Hollowway (May 21, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> ya know, i'm actually pretty okay with Affleck playing Batman because his Bruce Wayne is going to be super on point.
> 
> i'm more concerned(read: completely annoyed) at the casting for Lex Luthor.



Totally! The casting in this makes me feel like I just fundamentally don't understand movies anymore. Am I that old where pop culture has passed me by? I feel like telling someone to get off my lawn. Sigh. I should just take off my bermuda shorts, black socks and tennis shoes and go to bed.


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

Since when has casting mattered in a Zach Snyder movie? I don't get why anyone is worked up about the casting at all, everyone will probably be CGI in half the shots and a cardboard caricature when they're not anyway. There's nothing wrong with Ben Affleck, but I don't think he or anyone else is capable of being good in the role in this particular movie. Man of Steel made Iron Man 2 look like a classic in comparison.


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Did Bale drastically improve after his first Batman flick or something? I admit that's the only one from the trilogy that I've seen, but his portrayals of Batman and Bruce bugged me enough that I said "pass" when the first sequel came out. I didn't like him as Batman at all. I recall not being alone in that regard when the trilogy was still just one movie, but it kinda seems like everyone was so enamored with Ledger's Joker in the second film that they just kinda forgot that Bale is actually a pretty shitty Batman. Unless of course, like I started this post asking, he improved dramatically between the first and second films, somehow.



A lot of people started complaining about him in the role in the second movie, actually, so if you didn't like him in the first I really doubt you'd like him in the second and third. Most complaints were related to the gravelly voice he uses whenever he's in the batsuit. I thought it was fine cause the movie does sort of acknowledge that he's a bit crazy anyway so it makes sense he'd use a TOUGH GUY VOICE at all times while in the suit. I really like all three of those movies and have no issues with him in the role at all, but a lot of people just couldn't get past the "Batman voice."


----------



## StevenC (May 21, 2014)

wankerness said:


> A lot of people started complaining about him in the role in the second movie, actually, so if you didn't like him in the first I really doubt you'd like him in the second and third. Most complaints were related to the gravelly voice he uses whenever he's in the batsuit. I thought it was fine cause the movie does sort of acknowledge that he's a bit crazy anyway so it makes sense he'd use a TOUGH GUY VOICE at all times while in the suit. I really like all three of those movies and have no issues with him in the role at all, but a lot of people just couldn't get past the "Batman voice."



I can't remember it now, but I had a page reference to one of the Knightfall books for when people complain about the bat voice. Robin tells Jean-Pal Valley, filling in for Wayne as Batman, to use a rough, growly voice like Bruce does.


----------



## StevenC (May 21, 2014)

Looks pretty cool! Not fond of the subtitle.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2014)

I have a feeling they only did the subtitle so that it could be built upon for Justice League


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 21, 2014)

why does batman have top billing on the superman sequel?


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 21, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> why does batman have top billing on the superman sequel?



Because he's the biggest superhero of all time, he goes after no one!

So we have a title.

*BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN - DAWN OF JUSTICE*

WB Officially Titles 'Batman Vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice'

Pretty sure I hate it haha


----------



## StevenC (May 21, 2014)

Why was the Batman prequel titled Man of Steel?


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 21, 2014)

I'm starting to think that the movie will more be a standalone movie, rather than a Superman sequel. 
Obviously not knowing the synopsis yet that's just a guess. But the logo, introduction of the batmobile, then Batman & his name being awfully prominent in the title leads me to that conclusion. 

We had a movie introducing Superman, now 1 introducing Batman into that same universe. Adding onto it all, instead of being a sequel. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2014)

^ This.

It's less of a sequel to Superman and more of an introduction to the DC Universe as a collective whole. I mean, hell they have Cyborg and Wonder Woman cast in the movie, so you guarantee that it's not just Supes and Batman dealing with Lex Luthor for the ~2 hrs.


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> why does batman have top billing on the superman sequel?



Probably cause very few people liked Man of Steel, despite it still managing to make trillions of dollars through the inertia generated by a gigantic worldwide marketing scheme, while people generally liked most of the Batman movies.


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

MFB said:


> ^ This.
> 
> It's less of a sequel to Superman and more of an introduction to the DC Universe as a collective whole. I mean, hell they have Cyborg and Wonder Woman cast in the movie, so you guarantee that it's not just Supes and Batman dealing with Lex Luthor for the ~2 hrs.



That reeks of desperation, these movies tend to have an inverse relationship between quality and number of characters on screen, after all these DC bombs I think they're just throwing shit at the screen in the hopes that something sticks. They need to just make some introduction movies that don't suck instead of trying so hard to jump ahead into Avengers territory. I don't think that movie ever would have worked if all the introductory movies (well, apart from the two Hulk movies) hadn't been solid, but DC seems to want to just skip there.


----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2014)

It'd have worked better had they developed each character outside the films. Limits the need for an explanation in the films themselves. That's where Marvel did it right IMO.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2014)

wankerness said:


> That reeks of desperation, these movies tend to have an inverse relationship between quality and number of characters on screen, after all these DC bombs I think they're just throwing shit at the screen in the hopes that something sticks. They need to just make some introduction movies that don't suck instead of trying so hard to jump ahead into Avengers territory. I don't think that movie ever would have worked if all the introductory movies (well, apart from the two Hulk movies) hadn't been solid, but DC seems to want to just skip there.



Everyone knows Batman due to the eight-bajillion movies he's had, and same for Superman because he's god damn Superman. Wonder Woman can probably skate by as like, THE most popular female super-hero, but Cyborg, and Aquaman, etc... they'd do well to have a movie of their own but the problem is they can't carry a movie for an hour and a half. DC's got it fvcking down pat when it comes to the animated franchise so they might be OK, but it's still up in the air.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 22, 2014)

The sooner DC/Warner Bros. realize they dont need a huge, intertwining universe like Marvel the better. I think trying to go for this format will be their biggest mistake. 

You just need good movies!


----------



## Hollowway (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, as far as actual superheroes (ie the comics and animated series) I like the DC universe every but as much as the Marvel group. But in actual movies I'm on board with you guys. I just don't understand how, with the exception of the second Batman movie, they can't make a movie I love as much as Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, etc. I mean, on the face of it I expected Thor to thoroughly suck, because I couldn't personally imagine it being good, based on what I saw in the comics. I mean, he doesn't exactly have the most epic superpowers. But it was (they were) really good. And I used to love Iron Man, but I thought he wasn't all that deep of a character either, but holy crap did they hit it out of the park with that. So yeah, the issue is that it has to just be a good movie with good characters, dialogue and acting. The rest of it is just gravy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 22, 2014)

Y'know, to be honest, I grew out of comics and superheroes a long time ago.

I still like the movies, but I'm not obsessed with the subculture, nor do I keep up with the news.

I just realized the "new Batman movie" is a....fvcking..... sequel... 

Okay sequel, nothing new, everything's a sequel to sum'n nowadays,

but a sequel to the friggin Superman movie? And it's called....THAT???



















 ..the suit might as well have nipples, now...


----------



## MFB (May 22, 2014)

Woah, woah, woah, shitty title =/= Batsuit with nipples.

Not by a LONG shot.


----------



## asher (May 22, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, as far as actual superheroes (ie the comics and animated series) I like the DC universe every but as much as the Marvel group. But in actual movies I'm on board with you guys. I just don't understand how, with the exception of the second Batman movie, they can't make a movie I love as much as Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, etc. I mean, on the face of it I expected Thor to thoroughly suck, because I couldn't personally imagine it being good, based on what I saw in the comics. I mean, he doesn't exactly have the most epic superpowers. But it was (they were) really good. And I used to love Iron Man, but I thought he wasn't all that deep of a character either, but holy crap did they hit it out of the park with that. So yeah, the issue is that it has to just be a good movie with good characters, dialogue and acting. The rest of it is just gravy.



TBH there's a hell of a lot of depth left to plumb in Tony's character - he's got a lot of shit going on in his head in the comics, which I read for quite a while. Downey is a perfect casting though.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 22, 2014)

RDJ has only signed on for Avengers 2 & 3, nothing else.
Once Age of Ultron comes out I'm not sure where else this can all go. 

Obviously Phase 3 will eventually kick in with Ant-Man & Captain America 3 locked in already. But I think once Age of Ultron comes out I'll pretty much be over it. I'm not sure how groundbreaking or new & innovative these movies can real get. The premise could start to get awfully boring. 

Captain America 2 was the best of the sequels by far, but...
* Iron Man is played out
* Thor is played out
* They wont do another Hulk solo movie
* Nobody cares about Hawkeye or Black Widow enough for solo movies

There is obviously an entire comic universe at their finger tips, but a lot of it I think will be to unrealistic for movie makers to take a chance with. 

Just thinking (typing) out loud here...


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2014)

At this point it's too massive of an industry for them to stop just because they run out of good material. If the movies start getting stale and bombing in the US, at this point they probably don't even care cause they'll still make a killing in China. Ex, Amazing Spider-Man II. I don't see them stopping anything until they're so bad that they stop selling tickets overseas.


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Chewy5150 said:


> Totally Frank Miller with a little Jim Lee Batman. Now he just needs a good bat voice and brooding attitude and its perfect! PUMPED.



I just love the fact when people bring up Christian Bale's Batman voice for the fact that they had to augment it even further to make it as gravel-ey as it was.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 15, 2014)

& now Jason Momoa is Aquaman.


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> & now Jason Momoa is Aquaman.



Seriously?

He couldn't be more opposite. Aquaman - white, blonde haired and blue eyed (might be green). Jason Momoa - tanned, brown hair and brown eyed.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 15, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> RDJ has only signed on for Avengers 2 & 3, nothing else.
> Once Age of Ultron comes out I'm not sure where else this can all go.
> 
> Obviously Phase 3 will eventually kick in with Ant-Man & Captain America 3 locked in already. But I think once Age of Ultron comes out I'll pretty much be over it. I'm not sure how groundbreaking or new & innovative these movies can real get. The premise could start to get awfully boring.
> ...



RDJ is only currently contracted for those two films, but c'mon - you think he won't come back if Marvel drives a truckload of cash up to his door? I also question your other assertions: By what measure are Iron Man and Thor "played out"? Why wouldn't they make another Hulk movie, given audience response to Ruffalo's take on the character? Even if no one wants a Hawkeye or Widow movie *now*, how do you know they won't after Avengers 2, where Hawkeye reportedly has a much more prominent role?

Also: Phase 3 will have a Doctor Strange film, which opens up the Marvel mystic characters in the same way that GotG will open up the Marvel cosmic characters. Lots of potential directions once that happens.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2014)

MFB said:


> Seriously?
> 
> He couldn't be more opposite. Aquaman - white, blonde haired and blue eyed (might be green). Jason Momoa - tanned, brown hair and brown eyed.



Google image search "Jason Momoa Baywatch." You will be pretty surprised. A little bleach and you have yourself an Aquaman. 

(Not to mention, I seem to recall at one point they grizzled up Aquaman in the comics, gave him a beard and a hook for a hand. That might be the Aquaman we get in the movie, not the dweeb that Robot Chicken made fun of constantly.)

As far as Iron Man, I think that his current film story is played out, but that's because Iron Man 3, in retrospect, sucked. If Marvel really wanted to though, they could always pull out the Demon In A Bottle storyline, although they hinted at it in IM2. Thor has one obvious chapter left with another confrontation between Thor and Loki. Captain America is, thankfully, wide open for many future storytelling possibilities


----------



## StevenC (Jul 5, 2014)

Superman doesn't do dark and brooding.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> ......Like, in Breaking Bad, it took a couple of episodes to not see Walt as "the dad from Malcom in the Middle."



OT, but you just blew my mind, bro!!!!


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 5, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Superman doesn't do dark and brooding.



Well it's the background of the photo that's dark and brooding not Superman and that background doesn't look like Metropolis to me it looks more like.....well I'm sure you can figure it out for yourself.

As for Jason Momoa I'm excited about it cause the mainstream perception of Aquaman is the guy from those Robot Chicken/Family Guy sketches so him being played by an actor who has a rep for playing legit action heroes should destroy all of that, plus Aquaman isn't really a superhero he's more of a fantasy/mythological character in line with the likes of Thor/Conan/Hercules (he's also the highlight of the Brave and the Bold animated series too) and if they can get that across with this movie I think DC will have it made.


----------



## asher (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ilyti (Jul 11, 2014)

^ I have nothing to say to that but "Titanic."


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 11, 2014)

^^  That's awesome.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 14, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Superman doesn't do dark and brooding.



Everyone wants to be like The Dark Knight. 

JUST RELEASE A GOD DAMN BATMAN PICTURE!!


----------



## StevenC (Jul 25, 2014)

What's so wrong with Batman being happy for once?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 27, 2014)

Comic con leaked video.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 28, 2014)

Screenshots from that leaked footage, which is obviously down already 










It just looks...Zach Snyder-y. They're clearly going with the Dark Knight Returns armor deal with the glowing eyes, but yeah. Who knows.

Wonder Woman looks hot though! That's what's important, since what makes these movies better is trying to cram as many characters in as possible instead of doing a good job with the ones the movie is supposed to be about.


----------



## asher (Jul 28, 2014)

She looks like a low level Demon Hunter from Diablo III holding a puny stick.


----------



## Mike (Aug 1, 2014)

Repeating what many others have said...Xena Princess Warrior.


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike said:


> Repeating what many others have said...Xena Princess Warrior.



Bruce Campbell for the next Batman FTW!


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 3, 2014)

StevenC said:


> What's so wrong with Batman being happy for once?



His parents were murdered in front of him and for the last decades he had to battle crime instead of living the luxury life of a billionaire. Sucks to be him...


----------



## pink freud (Aug 3, 2014)

777timesgod said:


> His parents were murdered in front of him and for the last decades he had to battle crime instead of living the luxury life of a billionaire. Sucks to be him...



Batman _likes_ what he does, otherwise he could spend his vast amounts of money giving the prison a better security system.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 6, 2014)

Movie moved up to March 25th 2016:

'Batman V Superman' Release Date Moves To March 25, 2016


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 24, 2014)

I just...well...Japan...


----------



## StevenC (Sep 11, 2014)

Alleged new bat mobile pics:


----------



## MFB (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm totally in favor of the current Batman designs all around, suit to mobile, it's all working for me right now. The new Batmobile reminds me of a more sporty version of the Arkham Knight one, which is awesome since that's a kick-ass design as well.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 11, 2014)

Official picture:


----------



## MFB (Sep 11, 2014)

I love it


----------



## StevenC (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup! More mobile and less tank. Still not sure how I feel about the turret on the front, though.


----------

